# El cavall de la Joana és / està tranquil



## Captain Lars

Hola de nuevo,

esta vez, se trata las siguientes frases:

_1) El cavall de la Joana és tranquil._ = El caballo de Juana es tranquilo. (=es un animal tranquilo) ?

_2) El cavall de la Joana està tranquil._ = El caballo de Juana está tranquilo. (=quizá no sea tan tranquilo, pero ahora sí lo está) ?

Es decir, ¿tienen _ésser_ y _estar_ en este contexto no-locativo (en diferencia al gos de la Carme) la misma propiedad de calidad inherente / estado pasajero como en castellano?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Yo diría que sí, pero espera que lleguen los hablantes nativos.


----------



## ernest_

Normalmente es así.


----------



## Captain Lars

ernest_ said:


> Normalmente es así.



Pero, ¿qué quiere decir "normalmente"?


----------



## ernest_

Acabo de consultar una guía de gramática: cuando _ser_ es copulativo (en el sentido locativo se considera verbo intransitivo, no copulativo ), indica una cualidad permanente cuando el sujeto es animado, o una cualidad permanente o transitoria si el sujeto es inanimado. El verbo _estar_ indica una cualidad transitoria de un sujeto animado.

Fuente: Servei Lingüístic de la UOC [Catalán]


----------



## Captain Lars

Muchas gracias, habéis sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## ACQM

Captain Lars said:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> esta vez, se trata las siguientes frases:
> 
> _1) El cavall de la Joana és tranquil._ = El caballo de Juana es tranquilo. (=es un animal tranquilo) ?
> 
> _2) El cavall de la Joana està tranquil._ = El caballo de Juana está tranquilo. (=quizá no sea tan tranquilo, pero ahora sí lo está) ?
> 
> Es decir, ¿tienen _ésser_ y _estar_ en este contexto no-locativo (en diferencia al gos de la Carme) la misma propiedad de calidad inherente / estado pasajero como en castellano?



Sí, en este caso sí. Este uso con adjetivos descriptivos es muy similar en ambas lenguas como en:

La chica está elegante=La noia está elegant
La chica es elegante= La noia és elegant
La chica está siempre elegante= La noia està sempre elegant.


----------



## Captain Lars

¡Gracias ACQM y feliz año nuevo a todos!


----------

